# Kmix - Lautstärke und Multimediatasten

## Erdie

Ich hatte bisher immer Volume up and down sowie Mute mit meinen Logitech Spezialtasten belegt zu dazu eine modifizierte ~/.Xmodmap geladen. Ab einem bestimmten world update funktionierte leider das Volume up/down nicht mehr, Mute jedoch schon.

Was hier verwunderlich ist: Wenn ich versuche im KDE die "global shortcuts" zu definieren, dann funktioniert das einwandfrei d. .h die dafür vorgesehenen Multimediatasten werden eindeutig erkannt. Das Keyboard Event geht also durch und die Tasten senden einen entsprechenden keycode. Trotzalledem kann ich die Lautstärke über die Tasten hinterher nicht verändert - es tut sich einfach nichts.

Der Versuch, das keyboardlayout meiner Tastatur in den KDE Accessibility Einstellungen zu definieren, brachte keinen Erfolg.

Weiß jemand Rat?

-Erdie

----------

## Pegasus87

Ich benutze für die Spezialtasten den lineakd, der läuft bei mir super und bringt mit xosd auch gleich nen Lautstärkebalken au den Bildschirm.

----------

## Erdie

Ich probier das mal, muß man da noch was besonderes beachten /konfigurieren?

EDIT:

Jetzt hab ich den installiert, aber was für ein Kommando soll ich denn für "Volume-up" eingeben? Ich wüßte nicht, daß kmix diese Funktion auf der Konsole unterstützt.

-Erdie

----------

## musv

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Jetzt hab ich den installiert, aber was für ein Kommando soll ich denn für "Volume-up" eingeben? Ich wüßte nicht, daß kmix diese Funktion auf der Konsole unterstützt.

 

```
amixer -q set PCM 5%+
```

Bin grad erst beim Antesten von KMix, aber alle anderen Mixer (gkrellm, gnome-alsamixer, ermixer) fragen eigentlich permanent die Lautstärkepegel ab. Deshalb sollte es eigentlich reichen, wenn du "irgendwie" die Lautstärke Deines gewünschten Devices änderst. Und ich mach das z.B. über den amixer, der in einem der obligatorischen Alsapakete enthalten ist.

----------

## Pegasus87

Wenn du das ebuild lineak-kdeplugins installierst, kannst du in deiner ~/.lineak/lineakd.conf folgende Zeilen benutzen:

```

VolumeDown = "KMIX_VOLDOWN"

VolumeUp = "KMIX_VOLUP"

```

Dann greift der über die Plugins auf KMix zu.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, es ist echt zum k....

Ist hier evtl. ein Probelm in einer der configs zu suchen, das einfach nur neu erstellt werden muss?

----------

## Pegasus87

Also so lange man nicht weiß, welches Programm nun aktualisiert wurde und die Änderung mit sich brachte, dürfte das schwer werden.

Über Xmodmap hab ich das noch nich gemacht, immer nur mit lineakd und das lief von anfang an gut. Wenn man die config einmal eingerichtet hat, ist das kein Problem mehr.

----------

## Erdie

Danke erstmal   :Very Happy: 

Leider bin ich am WE weg und kann es erst Anfang nächster Woche testen. Ich melde mich dann.

Grüße

Martin

----------

## Polynomial-C

Moin,

hier mal für die KDE-Benutzer unter euch die dcop-Befehle, um den Master-Regler bei kmix direkt zu beeinflussen:

lauter:

```
dcop kmix Mixer0 increaseVolume deviceidx
```

leiser:

```
dcop kmix Mixer0 decreaseVolume deviceidx
```

----------

## Ampheus

Mit lineak hatte ich hier keinen Erfolg (Siemens Laptop). Das Programm "hotkeys", welches relativ neu ist, brachte bei mir den Erfolg  :Smile: 

Und wenn du es in deine Autostart packst, bekommst du davon bis auf nen kleinen splash-screen auch nichts mit.

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Mit lineak hatte ich hier keinen Erfolg (Siemens Laptop). Das Programm "hotkeys", welches relativ neu ist, brachte bei mir den Erfolg 
> 
> Und wenn du es in deine Autostart packst, bekommst du davon bis auf nen kleinen splash-screen auch nichts mit.

 

Man muss halt Glück haben, dass die Tastatur in der /etc/lineakkb.def drin steht, sonst funzt das eh nicht.

----------

## SvenFischer

@Polynomial-C

Wo gibt man den so eine Befehlskette auf Tastendruck ein?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lauter:
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

----------

## Erdie

Es funktoiniert mit dem dcop Befehlen, allerdings nur wenn ich lineakd als user starte, global geht es leider nicht. Gibts da einen Trick?

-Erdie

EDIT: Ohh shit, jetzt zerschießt es mir die Befehlhistory in der Konsole. Schade

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> @Polynomial-C
> 
> Wo gibt man den so eine Befehlskette auf Tastendruck ein?
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Das kann man mit dem Programm kde-base/khotkeys einstellen, wenn man vorher via ${HOME}/.Xmodmap die Tasten mit entsprechenden X-Funktionen belegt. Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus meiner .Xmodmap für meine Logitech G15 Tastatur:

```
gamemaster@breakmygentoo:~> grep ^keycode ~/.Xmodmap | sort

keycode 132 = XF86Community

keycode 144 = XF86AudioPrev

keycode 153 = XF86AudioNext

keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute

keycode 162 = XF86AudioPlay

keycode 164 = XF86AudioStop

keycode 170 = XF86Terminal

keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume

keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume

keycode 178 = XF86WWW

keycode 205 = XF86Go

keycode 219 = XF86VendorHome

keycode 223 = XF86PowerOff

keycode 229 = XF86Search

keycode 230 = XF86Favorites

keycode 236 = XF86Mail

keycode 249 = XF86MyComputer

gamemaster@breakmygentoo:~>
```

Nun muß man nur noch dafür sorgen, daß die .Xmodmap immer beim Start von KDE eingelesen wird:

```
gamemaster@breakmygentoo:~> cat .kde/Autostart/xmodmap.sh

#!/bin/bash

/usr/bin/xmodmap ${HOME}/.Xmodmap

gamemaster@breakmygentoo:~>
```

Und sich dann einfach mal khotkeys genauer anschauen.  :Wink: 

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## SvenFischer

Hmm,

also bei mir gibt es im home schoneinmal keine .Xmodmap.

Ich habe dann khotkeys gestartet, eine Aktion angelegt mit dem Aktionstyp "Tastenkürzel->DCOP-Aufruf (einfach)", die entscheidene Taste gedrückt und unter "Einstellungen zu DCOP-Aufrufen" unter "aufgerufene Funktion" Deine Zeile "dcop kmix Mixer0 increaseVolume deviceidx" eingegeben.

Nichts passiert. Fragen:

- wie kommst Du auf Mixer0? Ich habe einen SoftMaster Kanal erzeugt, der alle(!) Ausgänge gleichzeitig runterregelt (5.1 System, da reicht Master nicht). Wen soll ich nun nehmen?

- deviceidx: Soll ich da etwas eintragen was zu mir passt, oder muss das so bleiben?

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Es funktoiniert mit dem dcop Befehlen, allerdings nur wenn ich lineakd als user starte, global geht es leider nicht. Gibts da einen Trick?
> 
> -Erdie
> 
> EDIT: Ohh shit, jetzt zerschießt es mir die Befehlhistory in der Konsole. Schade

 

Ich starte lineakd über das Autostartverzeichnis in ~/.kde/

Das funktioniert am besten!

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Hmm,
> 
> also bei mir gibt es im home schoneinmal keine .Xmodmap.

 

Ja, die Datei mußt du selbst anlegen  :Wink: 

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe dann khotkeys gestartet, eine Aktion angelegt mit dem Aktionstyp "Tastenkürzel->DCOP-Aufruf (einfach)", die entscheidene Taste gedrückt und unter "Einstellungen zu DCOP-Aufrufen" unter "aufgerufene Funktion" Deine Zeile "dcop kmix Mixer0 increaseVolume deviceidx" eingegeben.
> 
> Nichts passiert.

 

Nimm als Aktionstyp "Tastenkürzel -> Befehl/Adresse (einfach)" und trage dann die dcop-Befehle genauso ein, wie ich sie weiter oben gepostet habe.

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fragen:
> 
> - wie kommst Du auf Mixer0?

 

Weil das der erste verfügbare Mixer im System ist. Falls du mehrere Mixer hast, dann probiere halt mal alle durch. Du kannst natürlich auch einfach in einer shell testen, ob der Befehl die Gesamtlautstärke verändert.

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Ich habe einen SoftMaster Kanal erzeugt, der alle(!) Ausgänge gleichzeitig runterregelt (5.1 System, da reicht Master nicht). Wen soll ich nun nehmen?

 

Du kannst mit dem Programm kde-base/kdcop sämtliche dcop-Funktionen eines KDE-Programms anschauen. Rufe es einfach auf und suche kmix (sollte natürlich bereits gestartet sein  :Wink: ). Dort werden dir dann die verfügbaren dcop Funktionen aufgelistet. Vielleicht benötigst du bei einem SoftMaster Kanal ja einen etwas anderen Befehl.

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - deviceidx: Soll ich da etwas eintragen was zu mir passt, oder muss das so bleiben?

 

Das kann ich dir leider selber nicht genau beantworten. Ich habe bei meinem Desktoprechner ebenfalls deviceidx drinstehen, bei meinem Notebook hingegen habe ich stattdessen einfach eine 0 eingetragen. Es funktioniert beides. Vielleicht kann ja ein anderer Leser dieses Threads etwas Licht in diese Sache bringen. 

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Erdie

@Polynomical-C:

Genau das habe ich probiert. Es tut sich nichts  :Sad: 

-Erdie

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> @Polynomical-C:
> 
> Genau das habe ich probiert. Es tut sich nichts 
> 
> -Erdie

 

Seltsam... genau so wie ich es in meinen beiden vorherigen Posts erklärt habe, läuft das bei mir seit ca. 2004 problemlos. Funktionieren die dcop-Befehle denn in der shell?

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Erdie

Ja, in der Shell geht es, aber wenn ich es dort eintrage, tut sich leider nichts.

-Erdie

----------

## Polynomial-C

Erkläre doch nochmal Schritt für Schritt, wie genau du versucht hast das mittles khotkeys einzurichten.

----------

